# Uber Refferal $1000 promo is legit so far..



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Just got my first $1000 for referring my friend who does Lyft.. Took about 1.5 weeks for her to start the process and get on the road. Hopefully my other referrals complete the requirements. Just complete one ride get a $1000 each and quit Uber if you want. Attached is my proof of the referral payment.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I know our issues with Uber(mine included), but this was something worth taking advantage of.. Hopefully I find more Lyft friends..


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You might as well take advantage and supplement your income. Nothing wrong with it if they're offering and you meet the requirements.


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

How easy it is it to find drivers who are just lyft drivers? i want to head to my metropolitan area and hunt for lyft drivers to convert them to uber for my $500 bonus.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats! 

No love from the peanut gallery here? Too busy crying?


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Just got my first $1000 for referring my friend who does Lyft.. Took about 1.5 weeks for her to start the process and get on the road. Hopefully my other referrals complete the requirements. Just complete one ride get a $1000 and quit Uber if you want. Attached is my proof of the referral payment.


What did your friend have to do to prove that she worked for lyft?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

sdrivingman3122 said:


> What did your friend have to do to prove that she worked for lyft?


It may not be the same everywhere but it should be (they're trying to make policies universal). For my region, they just have to provide a Lyft payment statement.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

sdrivingman3122 said:


> What did your friend have to do to prove that she worked for lyft?


Uber required her to show(in person at the uber office)proof of a Lyft pay statement prior to 1/8/2015... Once she showed it, they actuated her account and she was good to drive. As soon as she finished her first trip I got the email letting me know and saying that $1000 was added to my pay statement.

I then contacted her to have her check her own uber pay statement. She too had her $1000 listed and should be getting it this Thursday.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

The problem with Lyft, many of them do Uber as well.. So it's harder to find just a Lyft or sidecar driver... At least out of the people I know and their friends.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Uber required her to show(in person at the uber office)proof of a Lyft pay statement prior to 1/8/2015... Once she showed it, they actuated her account and she was good to drive. As soon as she finished her first trip I got the email letting me know and saying that $1000 was added to my pay statement.
> 
> I then contacted her to have her check her own uber pay statement. She too had her $1000 listed and should be getting it this Thursday.


I didn't know a friend of my wife had driven for LYFT a bit. Yes! She has not completed yet but I got confirming email from UBER that she was in the system. So looking forward ot that for sure.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I didn't know a friend of my wife had driven for LYFT a bit. Yes! She has not completed yet but I got confirming email from UBER that she was in the system. So looking forward ot that for sure.


Nice!! Just make sure she completes the process. Might have to remind her a lil bit.. Just don't get pushy lol


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Nice!! Just make sure she completes the process. Might have to remind her a lil bit.. Just don't get pushy lol


My wife says she is as motivated for her $1000 as much as I am for my side.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> My wife says she is as motivated for her $1000 as much as I am for my side.


Great! That's how my friend was as well!


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Just got my first $1000 for referring my friend who does Lyft.. Took about 1.5 weeks for her to start the process and get on the road. Hopefully my other referrals complete the requirements. Just complete one ride get a $1000 each and quit Uber if you want. Attached is my proof of the referral payment.


What city is this? in LA it's only $500 referral fee


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> What city is this? in LA it's only $500 referral fee


San Diego..


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

The thought crossed my mind to take Lyft rides for under a mile up and down the strip here on a weekend night. 1 sale to Uber covers a lot of marketing rides. I couldn't bring myself to do it though. Im sure some are.


----------



## Cemal (Jan 6, 2015)

In Raleigh it is $500
So both new rider and the one who reffered him gets bonus?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Cemal said:


> In Raleigh it is $500
> So both new rider and the one who reffered him gets bonus?


Im sure you meant new Driver, not rider.... But Yes! Both of you get paid the bonus amount.. Damn good deal!


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cemal said:


> In Raleigh it is $500
> So both new rider and the one who reffered him gets bonus?


just order a car, contact driver with offer, then cancel


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

This is what annoys me about uber. Instead of paying the drivers that work day in and day out they fork over money to people that probably just drive to get the bonus.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I just signed my friend up today. I emailed him last week & explained to him the incentives. Told him to get all his documents (driver license, car insurance & registration, Lyft pay statements, etc) ready. Took him to the office today during office hours and BINGO, he's in! And we each will get $1000 next week. I am so excited! To any Lyft drivers reading this, I'll help you too LOL. Good things will happen to good people


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

NickNolte said:


> This is what annoys me about uber. Instead of paying the drivers that work day in and day out they fork over money to people that probably just drive to get the bonus.


Exactly! Instead of having decent rates in cities were Uber. & drivers are both making money they shell out tons of money for new drivers who drive only for the bonus. When I drove I refused to add another driver thru referral. Why add competition to my market??


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberDesson said:


> I just signed my friend up today. I emailed him last week & explained to him the incentives. Told him to get all his documents (driver license, car insurance & registration, Lyft pay statements, etc) ready. Took him to the office today during office hours and BINGO, he's in! And we each will get $1000 next week. I am so excited! To any Lyft drivers reading this, I'll help you too LOL. Good things will happen to good people


Yep keep adding competition to your market. Driving in LA for Uber @ .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum. Your market is already over saturated.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

RippGutt said:


> Just got my first $1000 for referring my friend who does Lyft.. Took about 1.5 weeks for her to start the process and get on the road. Hopefully my other referrals complete the requirements. Just complete one ride get a $1000 each and quit Uber if you want. Attached is my proof of the referral payment.


I signed my friend up today. He told me Uber drivers in San Diego are out "hunting" for Lyft drivers. He told me that they pressured him, texted him, emailed him, etc. Please don't be pushy guys. Just explain it to them nicely, leave your number or email and that's it. If they contact you, then you help them. Get all their documents ready and take them to the office during office hours. It's faster that way. To any Lyfters reading this, I won't be pushy. Promise! LOL.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Yep keep adding competition to your market. Driving in LA for Uber @ .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum. Your market is already over saturated.


Honestly, I thought about that and felt guilty a little bit. But he was a good friend of mine and he needed that money and so did I.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I didn't know a friend of my wife had driven for LYFT a bit. Yes! She has not completed yet but I got confirming email from UBER that she was in the system. So looking forward ot that for sure.


Completed on Sunday. Got an immediate text from UBER, 1000 MISC is showing in next weeks invoice already.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Friends don't let other friends drive uber


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Completed on Sunday. Got an immediate text from UBER, 1000 MISC is showing in next weeks invoice already.


Nice!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Just got my first $1000 for referring my friend who does Lyft.. Took about 1.5 weeks for her to start the process and get on the road. Hopefully my other referrals complete the requirements. Just complete one ride get a $1000 each and quit Uber if you want. Attached is my proof of the referral payment.


Niiiiice.

After I saw your post I was inspired to contact the one Lyft driver I (kinda) knew. I saw through the Facebook Lyft lounge that someone I knew in highschool was a driver. Contacted them on Facebook. Explained it all to them and let them run with it. She got back to me today and said she submitted everything. So hoping it all goes well.

Did your friend do only 1 ride? Or did they end up doing more?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

duggles said:


> Niiiiice.
> 
> After I saw your post I was inspired to contact the one Lyft driver I (kinda) knew. I saw through the Facebook Lyft lounge that someone I knew in highschool was a driver. Contacted them on Facebook. Explained it all to them and let them run with it. She got back to me today and said she submitted everything. So hoping it all goes well.


Did you get a confirming text message?
This comes immediately as soon as she creates her account with UBER with yoru referral link.
Or email? If not I would make sure she used your code you sent to her.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

duggles said:


> Niiiiice.
> 
> After I saw your post I was inspired to contact the one Lyft driver I (kinda) knew. I saw through the Facebook Lyft lounge that someone I knew in highschool was a driver. Contacted them on Facebook. Explained it all to them and let them run with it. She got back to me today and said she submitted everything. So hoping it all goes well.
> 
> Did your friend do only 1 ride? Or did they end up doing more?


Hey, nice! Glad I could help. It's a no brainer.. Might as well take advantage of it if you know people.

My friend did 1 ride and I got the notice from Uber that the ride was complete and that my $1000 was added to the nearest pay statement. She hasn't driven since she received hers as well. She may do so again. The promo is still going on. I have another friend going through the process, just waiting for his approval from Uber.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> What city is this? in LA it's only $500 referral fee


Yeah I see the $500 referral offer pop up in my dashboard, has anyone LA done this? And it doesn't state anything about the new driver getting a bonus. I know a friend that does Lyft, I could probably motivate her to sign up if both me and her get the bonus. Anyone have any details?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Did you get a confirming text message?
> This comes immediately as soon as she creates her account with UBER with yoru referral link.
> Or email? If not I would make sure she used your code you sent to her.


I did not receive an email or text, however I requested Uber stop texting me over a month ago. She only used me link, so I don't know why it wouldn't credit me.


----------



## ALL IN (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm in SD also and used to drive for SideCar. Anybody want to help me out so we both get that ref. money?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

ALL IN said:


> I'm in SD also and used to drive for SideCar. Anybody want to help me out so we both get that ref. money?


Hey! thanks for contacting me. Keep me posted when you hear back from uber.. I emailed them as well and will send you their response.


----------

